# Smith College Police Lt.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Police Lieutenant*
Smith College 
in Northampton, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 07/19/2021
*Job Number: *R-202100535
Campus Safety
*Job Description
Job Summary*
Provide leadership and mentorship to the campus safety staff. As the second in command, responsible for the efficiency, discipline and good order of the Department in the Director/Chief's absence. Act as the operational commander of the Department during such times and immediately notify the Chief or Associate Vice President of any significant incidents that occur on or near the Smith College property. Understand and communicate to subordinates that the department's main focus is to ensure the safety and security of the campus community and that community engagement is paramount in achieving that goal. Encourage and supervise community policing initiatives as well as implement strategies to build positive relationships with stakeholders.
_Take appropriate actions to support a diverse workforce and participate in the College's efforts to create a respectful, inclusive, and welcoming work environment._
*Essential Functions*

Responsible for the general good order of the department during their tour of duty to include proper discipline, conduct and professionalism.
Maintain situational awareness of departmental operations/activities by monitoring calls-for-service.
In the absence of a sergeant on a shift s/he is responsible for clarifying any questions regarding roll call materials as well as making assignments of officers (if necessary).
Review all reports filed by members of this department.
Provide executive-level decision making and support to sworn and non-sworn members.
Compile and distribute a weekly email report of important incidents that occurred to the Chief and Vice President. This report will, at a minimum, summarize events, incidents, accidents and arrests.
Provide written suggestions/proposals relative to improving operational efficiency.
Review the schedule strength of each week/month including unscheduled leave notifications and evaluate the need to obtain additional staffing.
Complete a shift line-up form for the previous month noting employee and vehicle assignments as well as employees who are utilizing personal, sick, vacation or holiday leave and how shifts are being covered by overtime.
Conduct inspections of the department's personnel, equipment, facilities and records to verify personnel are in compliance in their personal appearance, use and maintenance of equipment, and adherence to department directives and orders.
Ensure that all preliminary investigations/reports related to unusual occurrences are completed and submitted.
Responsible for department payroll (Work-Day) and deposits made to the controller's office.
Responsible for scheduling and staffing of the department (time off approvals, job changes, shift bids).
Coordinate detail coverage between outside agencies and internal department members for all events; including commencement, convocation, sporting events and any large events (25Live).
Assigned to all hiring processes for the department.
Oversee the state accreditation program.
Other duties as assigned by the Chief of Police.
*Other Functions*
_All employees are expected to participate in the College's efforts to create a respectful, inclusive, and welcoming work environment._
*Minimum Qualifications (knowledge, skills, education, experience, certifications, licenses)*

Completion of a Full-Time Academy (Special State/SSPO or Municipal).
10-15 years' experience in law enforcement, preferably on a college campus.
_Experience working with individuals from diverse backgrounds._
*Skills*

Demonstrated ability to work independently and strong decision-making skills.
Demonstrated ability to multi-task and to manage emergency situations.
Excellent personnel management skills.
Excellent reliability.
While not required, preference may be given to candidates with an Associate's Degree or higher among candidates with similar qualifications.
*Additional Information*
_*Clery Act Emergency Mass Notifications:*_
The Lieutenant(s) is authorized to issue an emergency mass notification to alert members of our communities about serious crimes against people (e.g. active shooter) or serious incidents (e.g. explosion) that occur. In these situations, time is of the essence. Upon receipt of the initial information, the Lieutenant will use his/her best judgment as to whether the emergency notification needs to be sent out immediately for the protection of life or can be delayed a short time when the threat is not imminent and the Lieutenant has the ability to gather further information and/or consult with the Chief or Vice President. When the incident is an evolving situation, which allows for consultation with Chief and/or college administrators, the Lieutenant will consult with said persons.

_*Notifications:*_
The Chief should be notified immediately of all serious incidents. It is understood that a listing of all incidents requiring notification is not possible. Therefore, the Lieutenant must evaluate the specific incidents and consider the potential for Chief's need to be made aware. Members of this department are expected to use their best judgment in determining which occurrences would require notification. Because an all-encompassing list cannot be provided, if in doubt, it is always better to make notification. Responsibility for timely notification rests with the Lieutenant. At a minimum, the occurrence of any of the following incidents requires immediate notification of the Chief; Any incident that involves serious bodily injury to a member of the community (student, staff, faculty, visitor), Homicide, Sudden Deaths or Suicide, Missing persons, Incidents involving child abuse/neglect.

_*Supervision Exercised:*_
Supervision may be executed over all personnel excluding the Chief of Police / Director of Campus Safety.
Please attach *BOTH *a current resume and a cover letter in order for your application to be considered for this position . *You may combine your resume and cover letter into a single file or attach multiple files to your application, but BE SURE you have provided all attachments BEFORE SUBMITTING your application.

You will NOT be able to attach additional files after you have hit the Submit button.
*
Review of applications will begin
July 19, 2021
*About Smith College*
Located in Northampton, MA, Smith College is one of the largest women's colleges in the country and is dedicated to excellence in teaching and research across the liberal arts. A faculty of outstanding scholars interact with students in small classes, as advisors, and through student-faculty research projects. The College is a member of the Five College Consortium with Amherst, Hampshire and Mt. Holyoke Colleges, and the University of Massachusetts Amherst. Students cross-enroll and faculty cross-teach across the Five Colleges.
Smith College is an Affirmative Action/Equal Opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, gender, age, color, religion, national origin, disability, sexual orientation, gender identity and expression or veteran status in the recruitment and employment of faculty and staff, and the operation of any of its programs and activities, as specified by all applicable laws and regulations. Women, minorities, veterans and individuals with disabilities are encouraged to apply.
Smith College is an EO/AA/Vet/Disability Employer.


----------

